# What is this and What is it's value?



## heliflr (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a chance to buy this MTD Garden Tractor with a 16HP motor. It comes with a front dozer blade, two rear blades, a plow, a harrow, a disc and an extra 16HP motor. Can someone tell me what model of MTD this is? The man only wants $350.00 for all of it. He does not know the model.
What is the value of this tractor? I know it is a great deal. The only thing is, he lives 2 hours away. And the tractor does not run right now. It ran a year ago!


----------



## Calcommon (Jan 27, 2011)

you can't go wrong for $350!!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Buy it before I do............


----------



## Brokenfeather (Oct 17, 2011)

*Value of items*

I would say that you would be taking advantage of the guy at 350.00 I'd almost give that much for the implements that come with the tractor. Something tells me that may be one of those sought after tractors. If you decide to pass on it let us here know where it's at.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

With the implements, spare motor and extras- it should be well worth the $350 - it looks like an early model MTD back when they built 'real' tractors - those are the ones with the cast metal grille.

If you buy it and get it running, you could see if the spare motor runs, turn around and sell that for a couple hundred and nearly make your money back.

When i buy tractors, usually my travel i limit to within 30 minutes to an hour most , altho ive driven 4 days ( two up and two back ) to my folks up north to drag most of my collection down - one time i drove an hour out to get 2 free tractors - they both run so was worth driving.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like the 140 series garden tractor, and it is a rare find. If you can get the engine #s,it will be possible to narrow down the specific model.Also see if it has a dual-range transaxle,and can you post a couple of pics from frt & side?


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks like an MTD 990 to me. _Very_ capable and sturdy machine. In running condition with all you listed, I'd say close to $900 around here.


----------



## kenscabs (Jan 17, 2010)

Have him flip the seat forward and look for a plate under it. I believe that's where you'll find the model No.


----------



## MasseyMal (Nov 23, 2010)

*Wheel Horse*

Look up Wheel Horse 220D on Google


----------



## douber1 (Nov 5, 2010)

i am in nh 
where is that tractor
thats a good deal
do not pass it up


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItSXO16LQto&feature=related]farm king lawn mower 1978 - YouTube[/ame]

Video of an MTD 990. Same tractor(badged differently).


----------



## heliflr (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay I payed $100.00 and traded a 44 inch 8 hp swisher pull behind mower. I got the swisher for free. Wow, and I got a bunch of attachments too! I think did real 
well. Oh I also got an extra 16 hp motor. What do you all think? It has no markings at all. Can anyone tell ne how to tell what it is? Tim


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats definitely a early model MTD ( before the started building the cheep tin models)- that was a dang good score for that price, youd pay 10 times as much for a new one with all those extra pieces . Looks like it had been repainted- probably why theres no decals.

Id go over it make make it mechanically sound, i wouldnt really detail it/paint it if youre going to put it to work . The extra motor could be kept as a spare or turn around and sell it.


----------

